# [Ebay] 2 x TOP RAMMSTEIN Sitzplätze STUTTGART



## BladeWND (26. Oktober 2011)

*[Ebay] 2 x TOP RAMMSTEIN Sitzplätze STUTTGART*

Ich muss mich leider schweren Herzens von meinen zwei Karten für Rammstein trennen, da ich leider nun doch an dem Tag verhindert sein werde   


  2 x TOP RAMMSTEIN Sitzplätze STUTTGART
  Wann: 10.12.2011
  Wo: Stuttgart, Schleyerhalle
  Sitzplatz Kategorie 1
  Block F, Reihe 4

  Hier geht’s zum Angebot:
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


----------



## Exar-K (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man denn auf ein Rockkonzert gehen und Sitzplätze nehmen?


----------



## BladeWND (26. Oktober 2011)

Mann muss ja nicht sitzen, aber hat ein Platz dem einen keiner abnehmen kann


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Oktober 2011)

menno, das wäre sogar ganz in der nähe
aber ich hab an dem tag "zufällig" auch keine zeit *nerv*


----------



## Muckimann (27. Oktober 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn auf ein Rockkonzert gehen und Sitzplätze nehmen?


 Genau DAS hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Sonst sieht man halt öfter "Stehplatz - freie Platzwahl" oder so auf Konzertkarten, aber dass es wirklich Sitzplätze gibt...zu geil


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

In so ner Halle SIND nunmal Sitzplätze vorhanden - das wäre ein Riesenchaos, wenn da nur "Block C Oberrang" stehen würde und die Leute sich dann um die beste Sicht kloppen. Im Gegensatz zum Innenraum kann man da ja auch keine "Wellenbrecher" usw. aufstellen. 

Sitzenbleiben wird bei so einem Konzert aber dann im Endeffekt natürlich keiner, aber es ist halt auch schon nice, wenn man bei einem so großen Konzert nicht schon bei Einlassbeginn in die Halle stürmen muss, sondern ganz cool kurz vor Konzertbeginn zu seinem reservierten Platz gehen kann 


btw @Blade: wenn Du nicht so viele Bewertungen und 100% hättest, würd ich es ganz schön gewagt finden, von den Leuten zu verlangen auf etwas zu bieten, von dem es nicht mal ein Originalfoto gibt ^^


----------



## BladeWND (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ja die Karten nicht, die werden erst verschickt, ist bei Rammstein aber normal...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

ach sooooo - ok


----------



## BladeWND (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das jemand von hier ersteigert will ich wenigstens wissen wie es war


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. Oktober 2011)

Hats überhaupt jemand von hier ersteigert?
Bitte melden!


----------



## BladeWND (29. Oktober 2011)

Nee läuft ja noch


----------



## firewalker2k (29. Oktober 2011)

Ui, ein Tholeyer - gar nicht so weit weg von Saarbrücken xD


----------



## BladeWND (29. Oktober 2011)

Japp gar nicht mal so weit


----------



## BladeWND (6. November 2011)

Der der letzte nicht gezahlt hat, das ganze noch einmal:


2 x TOP RAMMSTEIN Sitzplätze STUTTGART | eBay


----------



## firewalker2k (6. November 2011)

Warum kein Angebot an Zweitbieter?


----------



## BladeWND (6. November 2011)

Der hat schon Karten seit gestern!


----------



## firewalker2k (6. November 2011)

Das ist blöd 

Aber ich drück dir die Daumen. Ist ja schon krass, wieviel Geld man für die Tickets noch bekommt ^^


----------



## BladeWND (6. November 2011)

Danke!
Ich bin mal gespannt ich habe den gerade bei e-Bay gemeldet, jetzt gibts eins auf die Schnauze 

Drücke mir nicht die Daumen, drück die Maustaste und biete mit


----------



## firewalker2k (6. November 2011)

Wenn du zahlst, biete ich mit


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Alter - die hätten also fast 500€ gezahlt? Wie wahnsinnig sind die Leute denn bitte?! ^^   Bzw was hätten die denn normalerweise gekostet?


----------



## BladeWND (7. November 2011)

Ich verstehe so etwas auch nicht, vor allem woher nimmt man so viel Geld?!?!


----------

